# Changing rear rotors on MKVI GTI .... question



## VR6eric (Oct 14, 1999)

As the post reads, changing the rear rotors and it seems I need a triple square socket to remove the rear rotor. Anyone know what size is needed? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DubNuts32 (Jul 14, 2010)

M14 triple square. Got mine from ECS, you could also try Sears. Def gonna need a rear caliper reset tool. It's used to push the rear piston back into the caliper, but has to be turned clockwise at the same time. Will make the good a lot easier. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

If MKVI is the same as MKV...those caliper carrier bolts are "stretch torqued, one time use"..pick up 4 from your dealer. MKV suspension parts make it tight to get a straight shot with your triple square...if you don't, you risk stripping out the triple square bolt head....I got super short triple square bit from "MetalNerd" website...cheaper than SnapOn one I bought to do my front suspension upgrade, and way shorter so I could get access to bolt heads in the back. I sprayed a little PB Blaster down on the bolt tips (used the red tube that comes with the Blaster to aim spray behind rotor and between it and dust shield to get some on the bolt tips)..that seemed to help break those suckers loose...with lots of "grunting" and a pipe cheater on my breaker bar!


----------

